# barbed wire spider royal



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

does any one know the genetics behind this type of morph ?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Isn't that just the name some people use for the pattern on a Spider?


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Isn't that just the name some people use for the pattern on a Spider?


 
wasnt sure if it was a morph or just a nice clean spider. thanks


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

it does have a listing thought in vpi ball python book as breed by nerd


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe its just the pattern type on some Spiders.

Not 100% sure tbh.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Black backed spider


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

kewl thank you


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

does anyone have a picture of one for me please i cant seeem to find one.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 4, 2008)

hi, i have not found a photo, but looking on US sites yesterday i found this on my travels as reference to them

Black Backed Spider (Barbed Wire)

i dont know if this is right though so dont shout at me if i am wrong..lol

the link is here

Spider Ball


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

So it is just a line bred spider then.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

never seen one myself:whistling2:


----------

